# b14 alignment problems



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok, just went to get my alignment done after driving for a while with 30* toe on both sides in the front. Anyways, apparently the caster on the front drivers side is .5* and passenger side rear is .32* toe. So my question is, how can I fix this or can it even be fixed?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Unfortunately, we can't adjust the castor on our cars without modifications to the vehicle itself.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah, I knew we couldnt' adjust those. So any idea how this happened? I figure the previous owner must have smacked the rear wheel pretty hard and that mightve caused the toe in? Anyways, what kind of modifications would be needed?


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Another question. Is the caster in front the cause of it pulling hard to the left?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Kambrian said:


> Yeah, I knew we couldnt' adjust those. So any idea how this happened? I figure the previous owner must have smacked the rear wheel pretty hard and that mightve caused the toe in? Anyways, what kind of modifications would be needed?


How much rear toe do you have (in degrees, if possible. Can't tell what you mean by "*")? You have a B14, which has a multi-link beam, which inherently has a bit of toe in built in (should be similar left and right).

The modifications required to make front castor adjustable is a hell of a lot more trouble than it's worth. If it's really off, something is bent/broken. Get it fixed.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Kambrian said:


> Another question. Is the caster in front the cause of it pulling hard to the left?


Normally, castor won't cause the car to pull to one side. What it will do is cause increased steering effort to one or both sides (because the wheel will want to self-correct more), and increased negative camber while cornering.

HOWEVER, if you have excessive positive castor in a torquey front-drive car, it will increase the amount of torque steer you will feel. But in your B14 SE, you shouldn't be experiencing that except under hard acceleration.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

I have .32 degrees toe in on the passenger rear wheel and apparently the driver rear is at 0 degrees. On the driver front wheel, its .5 degrees caster and passenger side is 1.2 degrees.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Kambrian said:


> I have .32 degrees toe in on the passenger rear wheel and apparently the driver rear is at 0 degrees. On the driver front wheel, its .5 degrees caster and passenger side is 1.2 degrees.


Yikes. You're right. Someone must have hit that driver's side rear pretty hard. You should probably check the rear axle, and make sure nothing was bent/broken.

As for things that may help you out, Stiletto had posted a nice little alignment spec guide for our cars here. Good luck. I hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## Kambrian (Nov 24, 2002)

Just went and looked at everything. Now I am a complete newbie when it comes to suspension but aside from it looking a little worn out, I didnt see anything bent or broken. Would it just take getting the beam bent to fix my toe in the rear? Also on the front right, the SAI is 15.6 degrees. Do I just need to replace the suspension or is the car kinda shot for any sort of projects?

Heres the printout I got: http://www.angelfire.com/ultra/200sx/images/alignment_printout.JPG


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

I'll say, call darren at west end alignment and tell him your problem. Tell him you belong to the nissan group. If you can come and visit us here in socal, he might be able to do it for you. That is, if there's no real race shop around your area to do the job. He's a good guy, give it a shot.


----------

